# Roll call! Lurkers say hi!



## Northerner (Mar 31, 2009)

It's gone very quiet on here lately! I'm wondering if it's because we've built up a body of information so that people don't feel they have anything new to contribute? It would probably be better too if DUK put a link to the message boards on their home page - I'm surprised they don't, given that they support the site and I think most people who come here have found it very useful and helpful. We usually get a surge in new members when we get a mention in Balance. Any other theories?

If there are any 'lurkers' out there, please feel free to say 'hi' in this thread, just so we know you're out there!


----------



## allisonb (Mar 31, 2009)

Hi !  I'm here but just haven't got much to say / ask at the moment.........regularly read posts and am always learning from this site but don't regularly post, perhaps I should!


----------



## rossi_mac (Mar 31, 2009)

I'm here too, whilst munching on some cheese sarnies. But of late I've been a bit tired, sometimes too much to read on here. No doubt though that I'll be asking a question soon, been thinking a lot lately!

And yes DUK should have a link, when I forgot the web adress I went there to look for a link.


----------



## Admin (Mar 31, 2009)

I am always lurking! I read every post - just don't get time to reply to all - I thought it had gone quiet too today - as every post goes to my inbox!

As far a as link on DUK site - the more people suggest/request - the more chance we have of getting it! I don't even know where the link to us is on the site. Quite annoyed about it actually.

I am planning to do a big update for them - and hopefully get into Balance again too!

I require a bit more publicity support from them!


----------



## Vanessa (Mar 31, 2009)

Maybe it is the arrival of some sunshine last week that sent us all into stunned silence? 

Haven't even found much news to trigger things off as e-mail alert has gone to once a week rather than daily.

Enjoyed new edition of Sweet magazine this week and noticed forum listed in their

Off to heat up my bean and vegetable soup for lunch


----------



## Northerner (Mar 31, 2009)

Admin said:


> I am always lurking! I read every post - just don't get time to reply to all - I thought it had gone quiet too today - as every post goes to my inbox!
> 
> As far a as link on DUK site - the more people suggest/request - the more chance we have of getting it! I don't even know where the link to us is on the site. Quite annoyed about it actually.
> 
> ...



Quite a few people in the past have complained that they 'lost' us when they forgot the website name and DUK had removed us from their front page. I just tried several searches on their site for 'support' 'support forum' 'diabetes support' 'forum' and we didn't appear (never been too impressed with their search facility). I have got much more out of this site than DUK's own site - we should be one of their most prominent links! 

I will write to them and 'educate' them! If others could do so too, we might get them to do something!


----------



## Caroline Wilson (Mar 31, 2009)

I look often, and add when I have something to say. It is nice to know the site is here and if I can't find what I want I can post. I also use a couple of other sites and this one is quite busy. the other sites are just as usefull, but I think there are more people here.


----------



## Lula (Mar 31, 2009)

I must confess to being a frequent lurker! I think this is a wonderful site - interesting, informative, reassuring and sometimes funny. Its such a valauble resource and I recommend it to people all the time.


----------



## Steff (Mar 31, 2009)

i also must confess because im a newly diagnosed diabetic sometimes i dont feel i got the no how or want to join in  incase i get something wrong or make myself look stupid


----------



## katie (Mar 31, 2009)

i'm here as usual


----------



## Adrienne (Mar 31, 2009)

Yes me too although I'm quite a new member to this site.  My main site is the UK children with diabetes one which is just for children with diabetes and is my lifeline.    I like this site as well though otherwise I wouldn't be here.

Can I just say to Steff that no question is ever silly, all questions are relevant and we only learn things by asking and being part of places like this, so ask away about anything you like, no-one would ever laugh.   Diabetes is so very very very complicated.   I learn new things from friends all the time.


----------



## bev (Mar 31, 2009)

Well said Adrienne!

I have in the past forgotten the name of the site and it was hard to find - so just saved it in my favourites now!
It is very quiet on here - perhaps because of the warmer weather everyone is out? But, on another forum i am on they were advised that the more hits they get in a day the higher up the list the forum is when people google it - so we have to keep posting on here so people can find us!Bev


----------



## Hazel (Mar 31, 2009)

I too admit to being a 'lurker'.   Perhaps I do not post as often as I should, but on the occasions I have posted a question, it as been answered by return by a number of the members.

I hope that it continues, as we all can learn something from it.

Regards, 
Hazel


----------



## KAREN1 (Mar 31, 2009)

*Lurkers*

Hi I Am Here Too! Just Making Tea For Two Hungry Teenagers! I Too Wish The Link Was On The Front Page Of Duk, This Site Is So Valuable To Me. Everytime I Have A Question Someone Always Replies And Its Nice To Know Someone Is Out There For Me Who Understands Everything I Am Going Through. I Think All The Members Are Kind And Supportive And Quite Its A Delight To See All The Posts! Great Forum!!!


----------



## ivygirl (Mar 31, 2009)

Yes, I'm here as well!  I pop in every day to see what is new. I don't have a lot to say because I'm not as knowledgeable as others! I wouldn't presume to offer advice to anyone. I'm not exaggerating to say this site is a lifeline to me.  I have learned so much. So please don't think just because we don't have a lot to say we don't appreciate this site - we do, really!!!


----------



## Heike (Mar 31, 2009)

What is a lurker?


----------



## kojack (Mar 31, 2009)

katie said:


> i'm here as usual



All this lurking when you are pretending to study Katie

Or should that be study, Katie?  Perhaps the lurkers are studying Katie

Oh God, this language of ours gets my grey cells addled.


----------



## Sugarbum (Mar 31, 2009)

I was on my boyfriends computer the other day and tried to find this site through google and I ended up in some other diabetes forum instead?!? I left for fear of tresspassing in unknown territory. I thought it was this place in a different format or something but I didnt recognise the names, so I ran for the hills


----------



## Northerner (Mar 31, 2009)

Heike said:


> What is a lurker?



Hi Heike! A lurker is somone who reads the forums but doesn't make their prescence known. Don't get me wrong - I don't think there's anything wrong with that! On the other hand, I think that every person's experience can be helpful to someone else, so the more people posting their thoughts, questions and experiences, the better!


----------



## Sugarbum (Mar 31, 2009)

(wwops, me again....)

On the same note, I sat the other day in silence in diabetes for hours on end looking at the same displays......was actually thinking there should be some publicity for this website in the clinic. I would happily ask them at mine to put an advertising poster up if there was one as I think they would whole-heartedly support it.

(we have this display in our clinic of old the old devices, whacking great bug huge BG monitors and old syringes and needles etc and all the devices available etc. Facintating, several years back when I first saw it! not any more.....!). I feel a new thread coming on...."the diabetes clinic waiting room".....


----------



## Heike (Mar 31, 2009)

Thanks Northerner.  I am guilty as charged then.  I am too shy to ask or even answer any question.  But very informative reading


----------



## sofaraway (Mar 31, 2009)

good idea sugarbum, the diabetes clinic at work has a leaflet stand/table, where there is loads of diabetes related stuff, some basic info produced by the drug companies, advertising stuff from companies and organistations, eg. medialert, cosyfeet Would be good to put a leafter or poster up in the waiting room. 

Well I'm not a lurker, but I'm not much of a thread starter, i always have a bit of a fear that nobody will reply


----------



## Admin (Mar 31, 2009)

I agree - but DUK didn't fund any posters, despite me requesting them! Personally I think we should have posters/leaflets in every doc/diabetic/hosp in the country!
However... if I design one and you can download it/I email it to you as a pdf - would that suffice? It just means that you would have to print them out yourselves - but as this site is run entirely voluntarily by me - with the help of the moderators - there is only so much I can afford to do! This months prize is bought by me!

There are so many things I am trying to get done for the site - but I have a full time job - so please bear with me while I try to get it all done! I want to re;lease a new press release about the success of teh site - as well as get the glossary done - which I know is more desperate - I am half way through it! (and it will have to be passed by DUK!)

I have got business cards which I can send out to people - they have my name on - but no personal details - just all the site details - if anyone would like some to leave in surgeries etc please email me and I will send you a bunch!

I am so pleased that people are learning so much - me too - it is never too late )!!!!


----------



## Sugarbum (Mar 31, 2009)

*Omg Admin!!!!*



Admin said:


> I agree - but DUK didn't fund any posters, despite me requesting them! Personally I think we should have posters/leaflets in every doc/diabetic/hosp in the country!
> However... if I design one and you can download it/I email it to you as a pdf - would that suffice? It just means that you would have to print them out yourselves - but as this site is run entirely voluntarily by me - with the help of the moderators - there is only so much I can afford to do! This months prize is bought by me!
> 
> There are so many things I am trying to get done for the site - but I have a full time job - so please bear with me while I try to get it all done! I want to re;lease a new press release about the success of teh site - as well as get the glossary done - which I know is more desperate - I am half way through it! (and it will have to be passed by DUK!)
> ...



OMG! I had NO idea! Without thinking about it too much I think I just thought that seeing the DUK logo at the bottom you had some sort of support (financially I mean). 

I would be more than happy to help in any way possible but depending on what approach you were wanting to take I am happy to decend upon a multitude of waiting rooms with posters as I frequently surf them all (that sounds SAD, I mean work wise I encounter these places!).

Just a thought but if there is such thing as grant money from DUK that they may consider you/this website for and you need us all to email them to support it, I think the reponse would be overwhelming....

....after all, if anyone attends where I do, the only thing to observe in the waiting room is the toilet door and who can get the biggest amount of wee in a very small pot.....


----------



## sofaraway (Mar 31, 2009)

I've just looked on google and if you type in diabetes support then we are the 5th link down. I wonder if it puts people off that when it comes up it spells diabetes wrong. I know it's been asked before but is there anyway to change this Admin?

Yeah I wouldn't mind printing off a few to put up if you sent one through. I really value all you do for this site, so thankyou.


----------



## katie (Mar 31, 2009)

Admin, I would be happy to print out posters and hand them out to the doctors surgery/hospital.

I was actually going to ask about this as I am going to a 10 years of DAFNE at Bournemouth Hospital day so it would be really good to hand them out there


----------



## spiral (Mar 31, 2009)

Holding up my hand as guilty of lurking! I often read the forums at the end of doing an evening's work and just do not have the energy to think of anything useful or amusing to say.
However I'd like to take this opportunity to say thanks - both for the forum itself and for the number of frequent contributers who have given me a lot to think about. It all helps me to keep this whole Diabetes thing in perspective.

Spiral


----------



## Northerner (Mar 31, 2009)

sofaraway said:


> I've just looked on google and if you type in diabetes support then we are the 5th link down. I wonder if it puts people off that when it comes up it spells diabetes wrong. I know it's been asked before but is there anyway to change this Admin?
> 
> Yeah I wouldn't mind printing off a few to put up if you sent one through. I really value all you do for this site, so thankyou.



Using my new-found html skills I see that the problem lies in a spelling mistake on the 'Home' page in the <title> line, hopefully not too difficult to fix! I also see the there is confusingly another forum with a very similar name which comes up ahead of this one in the searches. Now, I'm not criticising any of these other places, but I do find that this one is very clearly presented and very 'readable' - a design success! 

I have no hesitation in saying that this site has transformed my knowledge of diabetes, and I feel also that I have made many friends who I value enormously, so big thanks from me Admin, for all your efforts!

Here's the DUK article about the website's introduction:

http://www.diabetes.org.uk/en/About...ssageboard-launched-for-people-with-diabetes/


----------



## katie (Mar 31, 2009)

Northerner said:


> Using my new-found html skills I see that the problem lies in a spelling mistake on the 'Home' page in the <title> line, hopefully not too difficult to fix!



Yeah it's easy, im sure admin just hasn't noticed yet


----------



## litto-miss-loz (Mar 31, 2009)

hey all,

i check the site every night but sometimes im just to tired to reply or i got nothin to reply too hehe

but im still here wooo lol xx


----------



## katie (Mar 31, 2009)

I think i'm going to have to start doing some shameless advertising!


----------



## kaffp (Mar 31, 2009)

Hi, I'm definitely a lurker! I'm learning lots from you all and try to comment when I have something to contribute  - which is not that often! I too would be more than willing to run off copies & try to get them into the clinic - despite not saying much I do keep recommending the site to others.


----------



## Sugarbum (Mar 31, 2009)

Northerner said:


> I have no hesitation in saying that this site has transformed my knowledge of diabetes, and I feel also that I have made many friends who I value enormously, so big thanks from me Admin, for all your efforts!
> 
> Here's the DUK article about the website's introduction:
> 
> http://www.diabetes.org.uk/en/About...ssageboard-launched-for-people-with-diabetes/



Thanks for the link, I just read it (got sidetracked by the advert for a diabetic cat, mind!) but their promo spheal sounds as if they are very involved?? is this the case?


----------



## Northerner (Mar 31, 2009)

Sugarbum said:


> Thanks for the link, I just read it (got sidetracked by the advert for a diabetic cat, mind!) but their promo spheal sounds as if they are very involved?? is this the case?



I'm guessing they host the site on their servers and contributed to set up costs, but not involved in the day-to-day running. I could be wrong though, and no doubt Admin will correct me if I am!

I do hope someone gives the cat a home, bless!


----------



## ukjohn (Mar 31, 2009)

*Hi from another lurker...I have been a member here from the first week it was brought online, but am ashamed to say not a regular poster. I do come on to the site every day, morning and night to read the posts and I think it has become one of the best sites for diabetics*I have certainly learned quite a lot from the posts of others.
I would like to give a big thanks to our Admin for the hard work she put into getting this place up and running,(she got me from an American site to this one) And I would also like to thank the Moderaters for their input and time given to the site for our benefit.

John

whoops lost my colour half way through..(perhaps i need another drink of insulin)..lol


----------



## kojack (Mar 31, 2009)

Northerner said:


> Using my new-found html skills I see that the problem lies in a spelling mistake on the 'Home' page in the <title> line, hopefully not too difficult to fix!........... but I do find that this one is very clearly presented and very 'readable' - a design success!
> 
> I have no hesitation in saying that this site has transformed my knowledge of diabetes, and I feel also that I have made many friends who I value enormously, so big thanks from me Admin, for all your efforts!
> 
> ...



This has cropped up before. Only the webmaster can change the typo and I'm sure it will be done when other more pressing things are dealt with.

<html>
<head>
<title>DiabetiesSupport.co.uk</title>


Thanks for the link from diabetes uk; spent much wasted time looking for it


----------



## Sue P (Mar 31, 2009)

I've been away for a few weeks so haven't been in for a while, but have to say this site has made  a big difference to my understanding of diabetes, far more than from my GP. I would be pleased to have some posters or leaflets to distribute.


----------



## VBH (Mar 31, 2009)

sofaraway said:


> I've just looked on google and if you type in diabetes support then we are the 5th link down.



You're never getting top spot, sorry 

I put too much work into it


----------



## rossi_mac (Mar 31, 2009)

Just had a thought RE Advertising.

Facebook I know there is a duk group on face book there could be a group for this site, or ask the duk group to promote this site?

What does admin think?


----------



## katie (Mar 31, 2009)

VBH said:


> You're never getting top spot, sorry
> 
> I put too much work into it



en garde!!


----------



## VBH (Apr 1, 2009)

fight! fight! fight!

(ah well there are worse things to fight over lol)


----------



## Admin (Apr 1, 2009)

Northerner said:


> I'm guessing they host the site on their servers and contributed to set up costs, but not involved in the day-to-day running. I could be wrong though, and no doubt Admin will correct me if I am!
> 
> I do hope someone gives the cat a home, bless!



That is exactly it Northerner - as when I had the idea for this site - I wanted it to be the all singing and dancing and inclusive site for all people with diabetes. The idea was also to have advertising on here - (but in it's own area - and as a resource - like in Balance, DUK seriously did not want this - but as long as all profits go to DUK - it may be introduced in the future). 

So in effect the site is independent, but supported by DUK - which was the best way of getting publicity and getting it going.  I have not heard from them since it was launched! Everything that I now do on here is from my own time and resources.

BTW ? diabetes is now spelt right on the title page! That was my web partners mistake - but I should have noticed - how embarrassing!

Cheers 

xx


----------



## sofaraway (Apr 1, 2009)

something I read somewhere admin was that there were going to be some professional experts to give advice, is that still going to happen?


----------



## Admin (Apr 1, 2009)

Hmm - Sofaraway - that never came from me - but certainly not against the idea. Only thing is that sharing personal experiences are one thing ? professional advice without a full patient history is quite another ball game. I do want to encourage 'professionals' onto the site so they can read about it from the other side  - and perhaps set up a similar board so they can share professional experiences with one another and learn from one another as well as us!


----------



## Corrine (Apr 1, 2009)

I'll admit to lurking too - I dont post that often as much of the time I dont have much to say.....but thanks to Admin for setting this all up - it is invaluable for me and I do try and get on every day to at least see whats happening.  I shall make my presence known more often.


----------



## Lizzie (Apr 1, 2009)

Sofaraway, I don't know if you have done the DAFNE course. If so there is a website at http://www.dafneonline.co.uk/ for DAFNE graduates which has part of the forum where you can ask a Healthcare Professional (HCP) a question.


----------



## Northerner (Apr 1, 2009)

sofaraway said:


> something I read somewhere admin was that there were going to be some professional experts to give advice, is that still going to happen?



This was in the DUK article about the site being set up:



> _where necessary the charity will also provide expert clinical advice from its team of care advisors, comprising diabetes nurses, dietitians and nutritionists._



This might be where you read about it.


----------



## sofaraway (Apr 1, 2009)

Lizzie said:


> Sofaraway, I don't know if you have done the DAFNE course. If so there is a website at http://www.dafneonline.co.uk/ for DAFNE graduates which has part of the forum where you can ask a Healthcare Professional (HCP) a question.



I had a look at that site Lizzie, but it looked like you had to have been on the course to register, I haven't been on DAFNE (or similar).

I have had a good response to question I posted to 'ask the diabetes team' on the childrenwithdiabetes.com website, a couple of years ago. 

I think it;s good if some professionals are reading this site as they will get more of an idea of what it's really like to have diabetes, i'm sure they can learn alot from us. Does feel a bit funny though that we are probably being spied on!


----------



## Admin (Apr 1, 2009)

Aha!  I think that when we were setting the site up - that I said (and this still stands!) that if it was felt that a particular question is asked on the board and is of a very specific problem or ineed of a medical opinion then it would be referred.
To date the advice given on here has all been so brilliant it hasn't occurred. When I am talking to them about next stage development - I will address this with them and ask if there is anyone that would be willing to take on this role...'ask an expert'. (Though as we all know - they are not always right!! )


----------



## Freddie99 (Apr 1, 2009)

I probably count as a bit of a lurker so hello to all fellow lurkers!

Tom H


----------



## rosie (Apr 1, 2009)

*Lurking...*

Hello to fellow lurkers.  Like most I check the boards daily but don't think I have a lot to offer so I keep quiet.  Although if Admin would like a hand with web site changes at any time I am a tester by trade and would be willing to help....


----------



## kojack (Apr 1, 2009)

Admin said:


> BTW ? diabetes is now spelt right on the title page! That was my web partners mistake - but I should have noticed - how embarrassing!
> 
> Cheers
> 
> xx




The only people who never make mistakes are those who never do anything


----------



## Einstein (Apr 1, 2009)

Run out of jokes that are able to be published 

Otherwise, pretty busy, but stopping by each day for a look.


----------



## Sugarbum (Apr 1, 2009)

sofaraway said:


> I think it;s good if some professionals are reading this site as they will get more of an idea of what it's really like to have diabetes, i'm sure they can learn alot from us. Does feel a bit funny though that we are probably being spied on!



Sofaraway, I think you have hit the nail on the head as to Northerners original thread.....where is everybody?! I have wondered If I am idenitifable through what I have written about my experiences and team etc. I posted a thread about being stressed about my pump clinic referal the other day- I dont regret it because actually I received EXCELLENT advice, BUT did I shoot myself in the back at the same time if my team has read this?

I havent entered myself on the birthday calendar for this reason to keep my DOB private.....OMG I'm PARANOID? 

.....or should we rest assurred the average  DSN is waaaaaaay to busy to log on to this? who knows


----------



## katie (Apr 1, 2009)

Sugarbum said:


> I received EXCELLENT advice, BUT did I shoot myself in the back at the same time if my team has read this?
> 
> I havent entered myself on the birthday calendar for this reason to keep my DOB private.....OMG I'm PARANOID?
> 
> .....or should we rest assurred the average  DSN is waaaaaaay to busy to log on to this? who knows



How would they know who you are from the name "sugarbum"? hehe


----------



## Sugarbum (Apr 1, 2009)

I am pretty sure if my DSN read that thread she could work out its me.

Am I being overly mad here??!


----------



## katie (Apr 1, 2009)

Sugarbum said:


> I am pretty sure if my DSN read that thread she could work out its me.
> 
> Am I being overly mad here??!



Yeah hehe. first they would have to stumble across this message board, then read certain threads. then there is the fact that they see LOADs of people etc etc


----------



## Sugarbum (Apr 1, 2009)

Yes thats is actually very true. Dont know why I sweat it. Diabetes isnt my job....I cant get fired from it!


----------



## carolyn (Apr 1, 2009)

Not at all Sugarbum. It doesn't hurt to be mad sometimes. 
My DN has said that she can never begin to understand how I feel when I have a hypo as she is not diabetic
________
The cigar boss


----------



## sofaraway (Apr 2, 2009)

Sugarbum said:


> I am pretty sure if my DSN read that thread she could work out its me.



I'm sure mine could, if she remembers what I look like! But yeah I am easily identifiable from what I've posted as well. 

good job I've only had good things to say about her!


----------



## Adrienne (Apr 2, 2009)

I don't think it matters.   If you are getting top notch care, which most people don't get, then you have no cause to complain.    If you are getting not the greatest care then you can complain and if the DSN's read it I would hope that they would take heed (they don't unfortunately but there you go!)


----------



## Northerner (Apr 2, 2009)

katie said:


> Yeah hehe. first they would have to stumble across this message board, then read certain threads. then there is the fact that they see LOADs of people etc etc



Or, if you write a squillion posts, they'll give up through boredom before they get to anything that might concern them!

I like to be honest, but fair, in discussing any treatment I might not be happy with, so I don't think they can be too upset about that. I guess it's quite possible that members of my team could work out who I am, but only if they'd actually seen me recently and could connect the two - as katie says, they do see a lot of people!


----------



## tracey w (Apr 2, 2009)

Always lurking, hardly a day goes by without me catching up with this site. Thanks so much to everyone for their efforts i have learnt so much about my diabetes from everyone on here 

I definately would not be in the place i am with my diabetes if it were not for this site, i have learnt things too numerous to mention, thank you, thank you and keep posting.

Fingers crossed i should be getting a pump soon, the consultant has applied for funding and i have been given brochures on pumps - this would not be happening for me if i hadnt gained so much knowledge from here. The hospital were so impressed with my motivation and knowledge, i know it helped my case enormously.


----------



## joeefc (Apr 2, 2009)

I do lurk on here most days but i cant seem to find the time to post on here at the moment.I had my first eye screening test today,drops did sting a bit but everything else ok,to i came out and the sun hit my eyes,so anyone going for the first time take sun glasses with you.


----------



## Patricia (Apr 2, 2009)

Maybe I'm a bit of a lurker too...but I do try to keep up with this site as much as I can. Has on more than one occasion been a huge source of reassurance and advice. SO valuable.

Thanks Admin and all.


----------



## Northerner (Apr 2, 2009)

joeefc said:


> I do lurk on here most days but i cant seem to find the time to post on here at the moment.I had my first eye screening test today,drops did sting a bit but everything else ok,to i came out and the sun hit my eyes,so anyone going for the first time take sun glasses with you.



I had that too joe, when I had my test last summer with the drops - so bright I could hardly see! Hope your eyes recovered quickly, it took a few hours for me.


----------



## rubymurry (Apr 2, 2009)

Hi!

I am here too!!!

Must admit since it is not as easy tp connect to site, I found was a little restricting. However, I have now found a quick link which will be very useful. I.ve not been on site as often, firstly because I have been a little under the weather. At the moment, I am on steroids, so my bgs are not quite as on target as normal. However, with the aid of my trusted pump, I feel that i have still most of the control!!Thank goodness. To all of you out there, thank you. I have gained lots of encouragement and support from the many posts that I have read. Also the light hearted banter, re jokes, and puzzles, when feeling a little low, have uplifted me!!! I feel it is very important that we all pull together to help one another. I must admit that personally I feel that we all have an understanding with each other. Knowing how it feels to be a daibetic. I do not know if it is just my circumstances, but I feel that even my family do not quite understand how it is with our condition. That's why I feel I can relate to you all on here. We all have our MOMENTS!!!! Thank you all!"


----------



## Sugarbum (Apr 3, 2009)

Hope you start feeling abit better soon rubymurray!

I have added this website into my favourites, one click and Im here!!

Feel better xx


----------



## Donald (Apr 3, 2009)

I do'nt post everyday just sign in an look at the posts for any pearls of wisdom and any tips to keeping my diabetes under control.

Cheers All


----------



## sofaraway (Apr 3, 2009)

rubymurry said:


> Hi!
> 
> I am here too!!!



nice to see you post, was aware you hadn't been around when I looked through my old PM's hope you feel better soon


----------



## sofaraway (Apr 3, 2009)

tracey w said:


> Fingers crossed i should be getting a pump soon, the consultant has applied for funding and i have been given brochures on pumps



thats great to hear, have you decided which pump you want? I think we have members here on all of the the different ones.
 have you been able to master carb counting now?


----------



## angel30eyes (Apr 5, 2009)

*Seroid Withdrawal*

Hi all, long time no speak, as some of you know I have been on steroids a very long time, years in fact and how it has ruined my life, well 3 weeks ago I came off of them, i did the gradual decrease so no danger of death and the like but I have for 2 & 1/2 weeks now suffered the most awful withdrawal
I thought it was depression creeping in, i got conjunctivitis, I was at the point where I wasn't getting out of bed as I felt I had nopthing left to live for,it was like being pregnant all over again, the slightest thing or smell made me feel sick and I was at the final straw and thought I would never be sane again, then someone pointed out I had only gone like it since i stopped the steroids so i looked it up online and found all of my symptoms were relavant to withdrawal so i went to my doc who agreed and put me on anti depressants
I haven't started them yet as want to get through this by myself if i can now i know i'm not going bonkers, has anyone else suffered with this and how did thye cope, my appetite is rubbish and the mere thought of food makes me feel sick


----------



## tracey w (Apr 5, 2009)

sofaraway said:


> thats great to hear, have you decided which pump you want? I think we have members here on all of the the different ones.
> have you been able to master carb counting now?



I am ok with carb counting, but find i do readjust ratios often, according to if im working, active or not, and also been put on lantus recently and that has changed things a bit. 

I have been looking at the various sites re pumps, dont know which one would be best for me, but think the medtronic sounds amazing as it has a cgm, but not sure if that is provided re nhs, will have to find out. The animas looks good, but i know there is more to it than that. If any pumpers have advice on which is best please let me know your views, i would be very interested to hear.


----------



## bev (Apr 5, 2009)

Hi Tracey,
If i were you i would post the same questions as a seperate post! Otherwise people may not see it - i think Adriennes daughter using the medtronic one(?). Bev


----------



## Sugarbum (Apr 5, 2009)

bev said:


> Hi Tracey,
> If i were you i would post the same questions as a seperate post! Otherwise people may not see it - i think Adriennes daughter using the medtronic one(?). Bev




Angel eyes, I would also take Bevs advice! You sound unwell and unhappy and I am so sorry to hear this. I wish I could offer some constructive advice but this isnt something I know about. All I can say is I hope you see brighter days very soon. Perhaps if this caught peoples eye on an individual thread again, someone can offer better suport.

Lots of love x


----------



## tracey w (Apr 5, 2009)

bev said:


> Hi Tracey,
> If i were you i would post the same questions as a seperate post! Otherwise people may not see it - i think Adriennes daughter using the medtronic one(?). Bev



thanks bev, adriennes has started the post, thanks for your interest, look forward to the replies.


----------



## mikep1979 (Apr 13, 2009)

im always lurking around lol but only cos sometimes im away with work and cant get my laptop to work properly


----------



## Northerner (Apr 13, 2009)

*1000 members!*

Hey, I've just noticed that we've just got our 1000th member! Welcome to the group noelphobic! I'm afraid you don't win anything, just the company of a great bunch of people. Hoping that all the members are finding this site useful, informative, supportive and fun - best wishes to you all!


----------



## Lizzie (Apr 15, 2009)

angel30eyes said:


> I haven't started them yet as want to get through this by myself if i can now i know i'm not going bonkers, has anyone else suffered with this and how did thye cope, my appetite is rubbish and the mere thought of food makes me feel sick



I haven't. But my mum is having chemo at the moment and has a similar issue with food and nausea. With her it is cooked food that makes her ill, when food is cooked it seems to smell more. She is on the Food Doctor diet which mainly involves eating raw food - some carbs at breakfast and lunch and hardly any at the evening meal, and supplementing these meals with other snacks in between such as hummus and carrot sticks. I have never been one for advocating faddy diets but the principle of this diet seems to work for her and helps her to eat when she otherwise could not and there is a lot of fresh food, fruit and veg in the diet which can only be a good thing. She also finds ginger helps with nausea. Maybe the idea of eating small portions of raw food might help you too?


----------



## brightbaby (Apr 15, 2009)

Im here, thought havent been around musch recently read the posts and am so grateful this forum is here


----------



## christine.h (Apr 15, 2009)

*diabetes support weekend*

I  recently went on a Diabetes UK support weekend this was marvellous and I would certainly recommend to all


----------



## Steff (Apr 15, 2009)

glad you had a good time i hear only good things about these weekends definetly something worth looking further into x


----------



## bev (Apr 15, 2009)

Good- we are going to one in a couple of weeks in Kent! Good to know we havent wasted our money! Thanks. Bev


----------



## paris1066 (Apr 16, 2009)

Hi

I'm lurking too - not much to say - except I lost 3.5lbs this week according to my weigh in at WW and have lost 10lbs altogether since starting - bought some trousers a size smaller so feeling good about that - but not sorted the Metaformin yet - so weight loss could be down to the side effects - hope it stays off though!


----------



## katie (Apr 17, 2009)

Well done 

I'm trying to lose some weight at the moment and it's a right pain


----------

